

Microsoft May Rename Live Search 'Bing': Massive Ad Campaign Planned - tokenadult
http://www.pcworld.com/article/165462/microsoft_may_rename_live_search_bing_massive_ad_campaign_planned.html

======
cubicle67
Quick word association test:

Google? search

Microsoft? Windows and Office

Bing? ah, the microwave's done

------
quoderat
Someone has been watching way too much Friends,

------
jrbedard
Does 'Bing' contain Powerset's technology?

